# Utah Liquor Laws ?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're in Utah doing a tour of the National Parks in the Southwest. We're in Moab, home of Western movies! Talked to two bartenders here and there are some odd liquor laws here. You can not serve customers a "double". You can not serve a second drink unless they are finished with the first and the glass is taken away. It may be that if you order a beer you can't not get a second beer, but have to change drink orders.

?? Can Anyone from Utah explain this?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You're touring some of the most wonderous natural sights in the known universe and this is what you're posting about, the drink limit?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Peak and Pine:

Yes! I've seen rocks before; give me shopping centers!! 😎


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Andy said:


> Peak and Pine:
> 
> Yes! I've seen rocks before; give me shopping centers!! 😎


You want I should drink to that?
Okay. Rum, neat. And don't tell Mom.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Evidently at the next stops - Brice, Zion and the Grand Canyon there is no alcohol at the lodges. Our tour guide suggested we stop at the State Liquor Store and buy "supplies". Think it was less than Total Wine! ??
Now I might be able to look at more rocks!  🍸


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, Utah's liquor laws are much more normal than they were in the 1980s. Back then, in order to serve anything more than beer and wine, a bar had to be a "private club" and you had to have a membership. The good news was that the memberships were something like $20 for a year, and all the clubs gave each other reciprocal privileges. The other good thing was that no matter how popular the restaurant, you could always find seating in the "private club" section and order off the regular menu.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Incidentally, Oregon to this day requires all hard alcohol to be sold at state licensed liquor stores (and all liquor sold in Oregon is distributed by a state agency!). Although if you want weird liquor laws, look into Massachusetts! Something like 5 stores in a particular chain can sell alcohol... so if they have more than 5 stores, Safeway, for instance, only 5 of them can sell alcohol. Makes no sense.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The Oregon legislature contemplated privatizing hard liquor sales and just taxing them. Them some smarty-pants accountant pointed out how much revenue the state would lose, even with the tax. Exit that bill!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I moved to Oregon in '07, I went to the grocery store and asked for Saki. He said, 'go to the State liquor Store'. I did and he said, go to the grocery store. I said they sent me here. We both said 'stupid people'. Yes, I did find it in the grocery store.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ran23 said:


> When I moved to Oregon in '07, I went to the grocery store and asked for Saki. He said, 'go to the State liquor Store'. I did and he said, go to the grocery store. I said they sent me here. We both said 'stupid people'. Yes, I did find it in the grocery store.


Grocery guy probably didn't know what Saki was!
NO INTERNET for three days until just now. Drives one to drink!🍷


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, much more "normal" than ever before but Utah still has its quirks. I remember it's the only place I've seen "meters" that very precisely measure the pour amount on liquor bottles. The bartender said that the State comes around an confirms the measurements every year. But I've visited since the days of 'club memberships', so it's a marked improvement overall.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

The funny thing is, Oregon has several Sake breweries. I think Momokawa is the largest, or at least the first:



http://momokawa.com





Andy said:


> Grocery guy probably didn't know what Saki was!
> NO INTERNET for three days until just now. Drives one to drink!🍷


----------

